# LGD, chickens pastured w/cows issue...



## Snowhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

So we've had theft issues lately. Someone has stolen most of my breeding poultry from our pastures. Its been mentioned to get an LGD, but the cows would tromp and stomp the poor dog in a heartbeat. I have no intention of locking up the chickens in coops, permanently (Everyones on temp lockdown for now) as they're part of our pasture improvement plan as well as that being part of our breeding criteria.


But I can't seem to figure out how I can pasture chickens in pastures where cows will be present w/o a guardian dog getting stomped. My two dogs have a hard enough time not getting tromped just following me on the 4wheeler. Am I pretty much screwed, as far as an LGD goes? (Kinda what I'm figuring!)


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

I would say get a llama...but if your thief is a 2-legged one that won't help...

Are you sure they weren't lost to predation?

eta:  My llama does a good job looking out for the chickens.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Its definetly not a 4 legged predator. 1 chicken stolen from 100yds from the house, 4 from a tractor in the middle of a pasture, and 1 stolen from a tractor 600yds from that one. This was just this past Friday night. 

4 legged predator would almost make me feel better... :/


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

What about electronet for the chickens with an LGD in with them?...you'd probably need to use a solar charger - but then your 2-legged thief would have to deal with electric and a dog...

You can make the electronet area as large as you want it and I wouldn't think the cows would try to go through it to get to the dog... 

Plus the electronet is easily moved


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

My problem lies in the free ranging. Breeding criteria requires chickens to be active foragers throughout the pastures. Pasture management for them is keeping things fertilized and spreading out all the cow poop...which rules out electronetting... I know you're makin good suggestions Em, this has got me pretty well frustrated. Either my plans get shot to heck and back or I take my losses w/the thief... I can't realistically do either! This has already cost me a fortune.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, then my next suggestion is to get your shot gun...hide yourself in the field and wait...  Frankly, I'd make that 2-legged thief start hopping!  


eta: I hope someone can give you suggestions for integrating a dog with your cattle.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ok, then my next suggestion is to get your shot gun...hide yourself in the field and wait...  Frankly, I'd make that 2-legged thief start hopping!
> 
> 
> eta: I hope someone can give you suggestions for integrating a dog with your cattle.


Good suggestion  We'd planned on it, just gotta figure out which birds to use for bait  We left the tractors where they were, so maybe we'll get a chance to figure this out  

Thank you for tryin to help


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 27, 2011)

We are talking a two legged thief?


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> We are talking a two legged thief?


Yes...


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 27, 2011)

A good LGD is suppoosed to be "as aggressive as the threat warrants" so, if a human was really nice and sweet, they might well be able to get in and steal stuff anyway. Granted, the dog would bark to begin with, so you'd have an alert and it might be enough to scare people off. But, to have an LGD dog who is really persistant and aggressive to thieves, you would have to have a not so well socialized dog who had a somewhat sharp temperament. That's not going to be appropriate if you have visitors to your farm that the dog should not bite, kids who have friends over etc. if the liability isnt an issue, you could look into that, but consider that first. Personally, I'd rather put up hot wire or barbed wire.


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, and in regards to how to use an LGD without having them in directly with the stock, I have seen what I call "dog moats" - a dog pen around the stock pen, so that anything has to go through the dog yard before it can get to the stock. Friend of mine used this for her mini horses - she also had a shetland pony that was a dog-kicker.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> A good LGD is suppoosed to be "as aggressive as the threat warrants" so, if a human was really nice and sweet, they might well be able to get in and steal stuff anyway. Granted, the dog would bark to begin with, so you'd have an alert and it might be enough to scare people off. But, to have an LGD dog who is really persistant and aggressive to thieves, you would have to have a not so well socialized dog who had a somewhat sharp temperament. That's not going to be appropriate if you have visitors to your farm that the dog should not bite, kids who have friends over etc. if the liability isnt an issue, you could look into that, but consider that first. Personally, I'd rather put up hot wire or barbed wire.


The whole perimeter is barbed wire, 5 strand. Up until a couple days ago, we'd always left the front gates unlocked and open, but now they're padlocked.

I'd LOVE hotwire, but 68 acres, oh my. That'd be one heckuva charger  

We're mullin over some ideas right now... unfortunately, an LGD probably isn't gonna work, I'd hate to have the poor dog stomped.


----------



## doo dah (Jun 27, 2011)

Would a donkey scare off a stranger?  I've heard that donkeys may kill goats and sheep, but since you only have cows and chickens maybe it would work.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the thief opening a gate?  If so, can you electrify only the gate?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

doo dah said:
			
		

> Would a donkey scare off a stranger?  I've heard that donkeys may kill goats and sheep, but since you only have cows and chickens maybe it would work.


donkeys are usually only affective against 4-legged predators.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

We've got donkeys in with the cows... they do good at chasing off 4 legged predators as carolinagirl mentioned. Ours are frightened of people, actually! 

We've got the gate padlocked now, but they could just as easily cut through the barbwire fence and steal anything they want. 

Ugh... this thievin issue just makes me mad  

I appreciate yalls help... but I think we're gonna go with some form of permanent ID like tattoos or something for all the animals on the property. If they're not stealing to eat, it might help track/identify them in the future, if we can ever get all this mess situated.


----------



## genuck (Jul 25, 2011)

Wildlife cameras or low light home security cameras? Confine your chicken in a small area for a while or in the tractor as 'bait' where the thief will be caught on tape, and maybe put one on the gate if you think that's where they are coming in. I think most can be monitored on your tv or pc.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 25, 2011)

GEESE!!! Y"eah, DH had issues w/em when he was a kid, so that just MIGHT be a good option   

Since all this happened a few weeks ago, we've moved everyone around to less conspicuous spots and things seem to have settled. 

We padlocked the 2 entrance gates to the property as well.

I appreciate yalls help and advice. We'll probably be implementing GC's as funds allow


----------

